# Gas cylinders



## ArabianNights

Only into my third month here and the Gas Cylinder has now finished! This sucks! And the incident occured at 4am when I was starving, had no snacks to eat and whilst I was trying to make my cheese sauce (from Tescos) and boil the pasta for it. I am absolutely starving ((( to the point now: How much do I pay on average for a new gas cylinder? I am more concerned about my bowab ripping me off then anything else.... I hear the constant rattling from the street everyday, which I assume is from the guy who sells these things, so shall I just go to him directly? Or shall I just tell my Bowab to sort it out? Do I need to pay my Bowab anything? Had to come at a time when im watching ma pennies!!!


----------



## Cairo Cathy

ArabianNights said:


> Only into my third month here and the Gas Cylinder has now finished! This sucks! And the incident occured at 4am when I was starving, had no snacks to eat and whilst I was trying to make my cheese sauce (from Tescos) and boil the pasta for it. I am absolutely starving ((( to the point now: How much do I pay on average for a new gas cylinder? I am more concerned about my bowab ripping me off then anything else.... I hear the constant rattling from the street everyday, which I assume is from the guy who sells these things, so shall I just go to him directly? Or shall I just tell my Bowab to sort it out? Do I need to pay my Bowab anything? Had to come at a time when im watching ma pennies!!!


Listen for the gas delivery. You will hear him hitting the cylinders with the spanner. Call him over and he will bring a new bottle and attach it for you and take the old one away.
Mine costs 12le a refill.
No need for a bowab.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The price will depend on where you live... I paid 50 for mine only last week but my Egyptian boy only paid 40 the price here in Cairo has been going up up up since the revolution.. I used to pay single figures at times.


----------



## hhaddad

ArabianNights said:


> Only into my third month here and the Gas Cylinder has now finished! This sucks! And the incident occured at 4am when I was starving, had no snacks to eat and whilst I was trying to make my cheese sauce (from Tescos) and boil the pasta for it. I am absolutely starving ((( to the point now: How much do I pay on average for a new gas cylinder? I am more concerned about my bowab ripping me off then anything else.... I hear the constant rattling from the street everyday, which I assume is from the guy who sells these things, so shall I just go to him directly? Or shall I just tell my Bowab to sort it out? Do I need to pay my Bowab anything? Had to come at a time when im watching ma pennies!!!


They cost upto 40 l.e these days although the official price is 4 l.e.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> They cost upto 40 l.e these days although the official price is 4 l.e.




Just like on holiday... if you have your cup of tea with a sea view you pay extra..hence my 50le


----------



## Guest

It costs 5LE from the depo. Currently one needs ID and a local address to buy from the gas depo. delivered in my area is 10 to 12.50LE,


----------



## Whitedesert

The police and the guys who checks fair pricing has since become involved. The bottles used to be sold for 5LE, but because of the lack of policing the guys selling all of a sudden demanded 50LE. Off cause, as expats we have always paid 20LE anyway, but now that may be around 30 odd LE, because they have stopped the scamming just this week. Dont expect to pay the same as the local citizens, there is a "foreign" margin for us guys.


----------



## SHendra

Was paying around 10LE for mine in Alex's (Roushdy), that my doorman went and got. However that was just over 6 months ago now. Hard to believe it was just 3LE a few years ago and how much it gone/going up!


----------



## canuck2010

Gas is so cheap here its practically free, in another African country I used to pay around $40 for a gas cylinder.


----------



## GM1

Bikya Misr: gas container crisis


----------



## MaidenScotland

As I said earlier... it depends on where you live.


----------



## aykalam

We had to get a new one last Saturday, it was LE5 (plus tips)


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> We had to get a new one last Saturday, it was LE5 (plus tips)


blimey.. I am coming to your street,


----------



## ArabianNights

Hey all, thanks for the ball park figures  I got my new gas cylinder today, after I woke at 2pm  I was absolutely starving, lots going on, no energy and I thought I was gonna collapse, seriously! I hadnt eaten for 1.5 days cuz there was no cooked food (((( Now I have a not so shiny GREEN coloured cylinder, replacing the grimy blue one and I paid 25 LE in total for it, including 10 LE for my bowabs tip and getting him to fit it for me... otherwise it would have been around 15 LE. The pasta that was meant to be cooking, whilst the gas ran out at 4am has been sitting in water and is now all soft and cannot eat it (((( am so sad  that was a whole packet of pasta - now gone to waste  what a waste of food and 25 english pence


----------



## hurghadapat

ArabianNights said:


> Hey all, thanks for the ball park figures  I got my new gas cylinder today, after I woke at 2pm  I was absolutely starving, lots going on, no energy and I thought I was gonna collapse, seriously! I hadnt eaten for 1.5 days cuz there was no cooked food (((( Now I have a not so shiny GREEN coloured cylinder, replacing the grimy blue one and I paid 25 LE in total for it, including 10 LE for my bowabs tip and getting him to fit it for me... otherwise it would have been around 15 LE. The pasta that was meant to be cooking, whilst the gas ran out at 4am has been sitting in water and is now all soft and cannot eat it (((( am so sad  that was a whole packet of pasta - now gone to waste  what a waste of food and 25 english pence


LOL.....Think you may have tipped your bowab twice....that is of course if he went and got it for you as well as fitting it,because the price he would have charged would have already included his backsheesh...not daft these guys.....quite often if they go for cigarettes they will open the packet and take one before handing over the packet! I had a one who if you sent him for food he would always buy something to eat for himself.


----------



## Whitedesert

MaidenScotland said:


> blimey.. I am coming to your street,


Starting to get it...the price of gas is linkend to property value...I suppose that makes sense.:ranger:


----------



## Guest

And how much they can milk the “hawagga”


----------



## charleen

MaidenScotland said:


> blimey.. I am coming to your street,


My husband bought one for the new house in Sherouk and it was 5LE. He said if you live in a populated area it will be more expensive but Sherouk doesn't have as many people compared to Zamalek, shoubra, etc. So drive on out to Sherouk and buy your gas cylinders!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest

The price differance is not due to property prices in its self, it is based on how difficult it is to collect the bottle directly from the gas depo.
i can jurny to the depo and wait around for the gas to be delivered cost 5 le, you now need id and a utlity bill with your address


----------



## hhaddad

farrell said:


> The price differance is not due to property prices in its self, it is based on how difficult it is to collect the bottle directly from the gas depo.
> i can jurny to the depo and wait around for the gas to be delivered cost 5 le, you now need id and a utlity bill with your address


I had piped gas put in about 4 years ago and the gas bill is about 1.5l.e./month.


----------



## aykalam

Whitedesert said:


> Starting to get it...the price of gas is linkend to property value...I suppose that makes sense.:ranger:


err...how so? my cleaner does not live in an expensive area, yet they were asking her for LE30 for the gas, yet I get mine for LE5 in Rehab. I don't think property value has anything to do with it.


----------



## ArabianNights

hurghadapat said:


> LOL.....Think you may have tipped your bowab twice....that is of course if he went and got it for you as well as fitting it,because the price he would have charged would have already included his backsheesh...not daft these guys.....quite often if they go for cigarettes they will open the packet and take one before handing over the packet! I had a one who if you sent him for food he would always buy something to eat for himself.



Your probably right, but I never send my Bowab on errends, mainly because I feel 'guilty', and I am not used to doing it. I thought it would be nice to give him an extra bit of cash to make up for his lost tips, from if I were to run him on errands!


----------



## ArabianNights

aykalam said:


> err...how so? my cleaner does not live in an expensive area, yet they were asking her for LE30 for the gas, yet I get mine for LE5 in Rehab. I don't think property value has anything to do with it.



Where is Rehab? Everyone keeps talking about it, is it a nice place to visit?


----------



## aykalam

ArabianNights said:


> Where is Rehab? Everyone keeps talking about it, is it a nice place to visit?


Al Rehab is in New Cairo, if you are driving from Nasr City is straight down the Suez Rd, 10 minutes from Almaza. 

Is it nice place to visit? that depends on what you like doing when you go out. Rehab is a dry community, but there are some nice places to go out for a coffee/meal. Couple of shopping malls, market area, sports club. 

I "like" living here because it's clean and much more organised than the rest of Cairo. It does feel a bit isolated but that's precisely the point


----------



## ArabianNights

aykalam said:


> Al Rehab is in New Cairo, if you are driving from Nasr City is straight down the Suez Rd, 10 minutes from Almaza.
> 
> Is it nice place to visit? that depends on what you like doing when you go out. Rehab is a dry community, but there are some nice places to go out for a coffee/meal. Couple of shopping malls, market area, sports club.
> 
> I "like" living here because it's clean and much more organised than the rest of Cairo. It does feel a bit isolated but that's precisely the point


Do you think going there to visit for a day would cure my homesickness and the need to be in a clean 'place' to escape to for a while. Are you shopping malls worth the visit? How do I get there?


----------



## Lanason

ArabianNights said:


> Do you think going there to visit for a day would cure my homesickness and the need to be in a clean 'place' to escape to for a while. Are you shopping malls worth the visit? How do I get there?


It is very clean - hardly any rubbish anywhere - only a bit in the souq but that more "work In progress" empty boxes

Well there are 2 shopping malls (called Mall 1 and Mall 2 - logically) in between in the Food court, The Souq and the Banking area. They are all in a line geographically.

If you enter rehab by the Gate 13 next to "ON THE RUN" petrol station and turn right at the first roundabout - you will discover all areas. Just keep driving - Mall 1 is past the British school.

The food court has a green grass area with Palm trees and an ornamental pond/lake with a nice fountain. Many people sit out here in the summer. 
The food outlets are:- Pizza Hut, McDonalds, KFC, Los Gauchos (Argentina grill), Mercanto (Italian), Costa, Cillantro, Ariabiata, Hardees, Papa Johns to name but a few. My preference is Costa and Los gauchos. "The Chains" are similar. All have large outside and inside seating.

The Souq is a real Aladdins cave of stuff - nearly every thing can be found in the multitude of small shops. Like gifts shops, sports good, Computer stuff (Radio Shack) bread shops, patisserie, DIY shops, furniture, you name it. There isn't much I haven't been able to find.

Above the Souq is a City Hall and a children's play area and a large (English town Hall size) function room.

The club is difficult tot get into without being a member or with a member (but is has:- Tennis courts, Squash, Football, Basketball, etc as well as a nice library and quiet reading areas. Two big swimming pool areas. The main one is a square pool for competition swimming - the other is curved (more like a hotel pool). The club is down the hill - the road is at right angles to the Mall 1 / Mall 2 line, directly North of the Food court.

The banking area contains Banque Misr, CIB, NBE, NSGB, AAIB branches. Opposite the banks are the shops on the Outside of the Souq. Vodafine, Sony, Samir and Aly, Deli France etc

It gets very busy on a Thursday and Friday evening.

Assuming we are around we could "give you a guided tour" 

wow - I've just done the "Expats Guide to Rehab" :clap2:


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> err...how so? my cleaner does not live in an expensive area, yet they were asking her for LE30 for the gas, yet I get mine for LE5 in Rehab. I don't think property value has anything to do with it.


That reminds me I must go and get some more gas as I have an empty container - job for today !!!!


----------



## Lanason

Lanason said:


> That reminds me I must go and get some more gas as I have an empty container - job for today !!!!


Went to the Gas Depot at 12.00 and was told finished / hallas. I was not happy.

After me moaning, it turned out they are "out of gas" as opposed to being closed for the day !!!!


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> Went to the Gas Depot at 12.00 and was told finished / hallas. I was not happy.
> 
> After me moaning, it turned out they are "out of gas" as opposed to being closed for the day !!!!


Maybe you should get an Egyptian friend to get it for you?  Try and ask your security guy (if you can locate him) to find out what's going on, we were told there's no supply issue in Rehab at all


----------



## Guest

aykalam said:


> Maybe you should get an Egyptian friend to get it for you?  Try and ask your security guy (if you can locate him) to find out what's going on, we were told there's no supply issue in Rehab at all


If one has an Egyption ID that is registered in the area where the gas depo is.
one can prepay and leave the old empty bottle and collect it the next day,

maby an ID and utility bill showing same name and local address may work


----------



## ArabianNights

Lanason said:


> It is very clean - hardly any rubbish anywhere - only a bit in the souq but that more "work In progress" empty boxes
> 
> Well there are 2 shopping malls (called Mall 1 and Mall 2 - logically) in between in the Food court, The Souq and the Banking area. They are all in a line geographically.
> 
> If you enter rehab by the Gate 13 next to "ON THE RUN" petrol station and turn right at the first roundabout - you will discover all areas. Just keep driving - Mall 1 is past the British school.
> 
> The food court has a green grass area with Palm trees and an ornamental pond/lake with a nice fountain. Many people sit out here in the summer.
> The food outlets are:- Pizza Hut, McDonalds, KFC, Los Gauchos (Argentina grill), Mercanto (Italian), Costa, Cillantro, Ariabiata, Hardees, Papa Johns to name but a few. My preference is Costa and Los gauchos. "The Chains" are similar. All have large outside and inside seating.
> 
> The Souq is a real Aladdins cave of stuff - nearly every thing can be found in the multitude of small shops. Like gifts shops, sports good, Computer stuff (Radio Shack) bread shops, patisserie, DIY shops, furniture, you name it. There isn't much I haven't been able to find.
> 
> Above the Souq is a City Hall and a children's play area and a large (English town Hall size) function room.
> 
> The club is difficult tot get into without being a member or with a member (but is has:- Tennis courts, Squash, Football, Basketball, etc as well as a nice library and quiet reading areas. Two big swimming pool areas. The main one is a square pool for competition swimming - the other is curved (more like a hotel pool). The club is down the hill - the road is at right angles to the Mall 1 / Mall 2 line, directly North of the Food court.
> 
> The banking area contains Banque Misr, CIB, NBE, NSGB, AAIB branches. Opposite the banks are the shops on the Outside of the Souq. Vodafine, Sony, Samir and Aly, Deli France etc
> 
> It gets very busy on a Thursday and Friday evening.
> 
> Assuming we are around we could "give you a guided tour"
> 
> wow - I've just done the "Expats Guide to Rehab" :clap2:


Oh wow! Maybe you should ask Lonely Planet travel guides, if they'll publish your entry on Rehab! Thanks so much!


----------



## pradeep_cma

Can anybody give me phone number to call for cylender, I stay at Ibn sinder,Roxy.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ArabianNights

there is no telephone number, they come around the streets banging their spanners like lunatics, stand on your street corner (without the miniskirt) and youll find one. If not, ask your bowab


----------



## pradeep_cma

ArabianNights said:


> there is no telephone number, they come around the streets banging their spanners like lunatics, stand on your street corner (without the miniskirt) and youll find one. If not, ask your bowab


Thanks Arabian Night, its seems quite difficult work to be stand on street as have to finish some task today & I have to go office tomorrow


----------



## ArabianNights

Then ask your bowab - they usually deal with this kind of thing. Mine even fitted mine for me


----------



## Lanason

That my job today to get a new gas cylinder now we are back from the UK.

We keep 2 cylinders - always have a spare - as it its only used for cooking it is bound to run out have way through SWMBO preparing a meal.
I have all my tools here with me - including a big wrench to undo it ... I also have a light that fits on a headband as normally the gas runs out at night and I cant see to swap the cylinders over.


----------



## ArabianNights

Lanason said:


> That my job today to get a new gas cylinder now we are back from the UK.
> 
> We keep 2 cylinders - always have a spare - as it its only used for cooking it is bound to run out have way through SWMBO preparing a meal.
> I have all my tools here with me - including a big wrench to undo it ... I also have a light that fits on a headband as normally the gas runs out at night and I cant see to swap the cylinders over.


Isnt it a bit dangerous doing it yourself? Those gas cylinders freak me out! I have only just adjusted to them... in the beginning I had nightmares of them blowing up and burning the place down or blow up in ma face whilst cooking, they really freak me out


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Isnt it a bit dangerous doing it yourself? Those gas cylinders freak me out! I have only just adjusted to them... in the beginning I had nightmares of them blowing up and burning the place down or blow up in ma face whilst cooking, they really freak me out




People who camp, have caravans and bbq change these gaz cylinders all the time heck I am even known to dirty my own hands at times and change the bottle.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> That my job today to get a new gas cylinder now we are back from the UK.
> 
> We keep 2 cylinders - always have a spare - as it its only used for cooking it is bound to run out have way through SWMBO preparing a meal.
> I have all my tools here with me - including a big wrench to undo it ... I also have a light that fits on a headband as normally the gas runs out at night and I cant see to swap the cylinders over.




You will always be Cyclops to me now x


----------



## Lanason

ArabianNights said:


> Isnt it a bit dangerous doing it yourself? Those gas cylinders freak me out! I have only just adjusted to them... in the beginning I had nightmares of them blowing up and burning the place down or blow up in ma face whilst cooking, they really freak me out


I have been caravanning :loco: for many years - changing gas bottles is easy. Basic common sense - plus having them OUTSIDE is a good idea. I know that's a bit difficult if you live in an apartment, but easy in a Villa


----------



## hurghadapat

Lanason said:


> That my job today to get a new gas cylinder now we are back from the UK.
> 
> We keep 2 cylinders - always have a spare - as it its only used for cooking it is bound to run out have way through SWMBO preparing a meal.
> I have all my tools here with me - including a big wrench to undo it ... I also have a light that fits on a headband as normally the gas runs out at night and I cant see to swap the cylinders over.


You work the lights from the ambouba as well.


----------



## Lanason

mmmmm - closed - but OK Bookra - ISA


----------



## Lanason

hurghadapat said:


> You work the lights from the ambouba as well.


what's an "ambouba " :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> what's an "ambouba " :confused2:


arabic for the gaz bottle/canister


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> arabic for the gaz bottle/canister


Gas powered lights :eyebrows:
Nice idea


----------

